# The Start Of Breeding Season!



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

With breeding season starting up for some of us within the next few weeks and for those that wait until later in the year, it's definitely time to start planning what pairings will be taking place this year! I know I've got some pretty exciting bucks to breed my does to this year  so, use this thread to talk about planning 2016 breeding season and get advice from other breeders on which bucks might be a better match for your doe(s) to improve certain traits  thought this would be a fun topic


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Envious! We have decided to breed late this year for May kids due to some family commitments etc. early next year. I am anxious about it getting too warm too fast for the poor does and about the flies, but we are aiming for very early May. Unfortunately that means my bucks will be hormonal wrecks end of August through November with no outlet!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol, one of my does had June kids this year, not my favorite time of year for kids but it all worked out! I usually breed my does to kid in April but will have some kidding in January next year so I'll see which I like best


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Still another two months for me. Going for a early-mid March again, seemed to work out well this year. Our weather is just too unpredictable for me to go much earlier, especially since I'm at work all day. 

This will be my first year with Boris, I'm super excited because he's a beast. Will add some nice width and length to the kids. I also will have 7 first timer does this time, my babies from last year....all big girls now; Caroline, Cricket, Noodle, Pickles, Merry, Twiggy, and Meryl. This will be the first time I've had some of my babies have babies. 

It's going to be a fun couple months though, to get to that point, Boris is already figuring out how to escape. Last night he apparently rammed into my little 24" gate I have between the fence and the barn. Completely bent and snapped off the snap hook I had on it. Found him laying in the shade with the chickens, in front of their coop. :angry:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have sold most of our mature does, down to a couple of adults, and a few yearlings, the other 3 we're keeping are kids so won't be bred until next year. We may sell another doe depending on if my daughter decides she wants a fullblood Boer doe (all she has is %'s and they are related).

We don't have a buck yet, but are interested in a couple. We haven't kept a buck year round since 2011/2012, so we're hoping to get a young boer buck that can breed, and that we can raise and show. I'd rather my son start with a young buck vs. an older one so he can learn how to handle him as he grows. I feel we're more ready now than in the past for a buck.

Planning to breed at least 2 as soon as possible, and space the other 3 out. So, possibly Jan-late Mar babies. The youngest yearling is the easiest keeper, and really needs to be let down after she is done showing and get some of the weight off of her.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got a lot of planning I have to do. We are expecting a baby mid February and have to have kids ready to go by end of April. This means I need does bred mid to late August but it will be my bucks first time breeding does so I'm kind of worried he might take a while to get the job done. I'm thinking maybe I'll just breed enough for my kids and niece and nephew to get wethers for 4H and then breed the rest for March or April kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh goodness that was my year last year just times the getting out by like 5. But it worked out well and the weather was on my side. This year I'm changing things up. I put the buck with my yearlings for fall kids but just did the counting again and I guess it's really going to be fall/maybe winter kids  I don't do winter kiddings. So I guess we will see how that goes.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy Goat Craziness, Batman!

This is like buying school supplies for next year while the current school year is still going on!

(Says the very tired goatherd who is still bottle feeding babies...):crazy:


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't tend to start until October/November. I had February kids this year and it was pretty touch and go on that. Thankfully it was my mature does that are well-versed in dealing with kids and they were Lamancha, so no frozen ears or anything. But definitely don't want to do that again without a proper barn. But I'll have two lovely breeding bucks this year. Can't wait. Though buck #2 isn't home yet; he's only 2 months old.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We're in the middle of breeding season here! Our 4h fair kids usually prefer weathers born November- January around here so we breed in July and August for the most part. Kidding out in December and January is rough on all of us but it has worked out the best for all involved so we just bundle up and hope for mild winter.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just had an Alpine kid yesterday, and bred a doe the day before! I am really tired of kidding! It started New Years Eve. And 67 kids later is still going on. 2 more does in early Aug. Then kidding season is officially over! The milk buyer ( we ship milk) wants Winter milk. So late season kids mean winter milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. You are busy. I bet you are tired. What do you do with all those kids? 2 were enough for me.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> I just had an Alpine kid yesterday, and bred a doe the day before! I am really tired of kidding! It started New Years Eve. And 67 kids later is still going on. 2 more does in early Aug. Then kidding season is officially over! The milk buyer ( we ship milk) wants Winter milk. So late season kids mean winter milk.


Wow, I thought it was busy with mine...you have about double that!:faint:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so excited about this year's breeding. I have 7 does who will be first fresheners. I can't wait to see how their udders look. I'm putting everyone to one buck. Next year I'm purchasing another quality buck, then I'll figure out where to go from that point.


----------

